# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Sherpa, Spanish-language AI-based personal assistant, Sherpa Europe S.L., Erandio, Spain

## Airicist

Website - sherpa.ai

youtube.com/SherpaWorldApp

facebook.com/SherpaAI

twitter.com/Sherpa_AI

instagram.com/sherpa_ai

Founder and CEO - Xabi Uribe-Etxebarria

----------


## Airicist

Sherpa Personal Assistant

Published on Apr 17, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Sherpa next

Published on Jun 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Sherpa keynote 2015 summary

Published on Jan 28, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Sherpa, a Spanish-language AI-based personal assistant, raises $6.5M"

by Ingrid Lunden
May 27, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on Sep 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

SHERPA everything you need to know without having to ask

Published on Nov 3, 2016




> Sherpa is the app that learns from you and provides the information you need without having to look for.

----------


## Airicist

"Siri Co-founder Tom Gruber Joins Sherpa.ai as Strategic Advisor"
Digital assistant pioneer will help Sherpa.ai, the predictive Digital Assistant, continue to build leading proactive and predictive AI features

July 17, 2019

Tom Gruber

----------

